# Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?



## ThomasK. (16. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit wie man Bambusrohre gegen Verwitterung versiegeln oder behandeln kann? Ich will mir einen kleinen Zaun aus Bambusrohren an den teich bauen und hätte gerne länger was davon.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Ahoi!

Ich hätte da einen Tipp -

Schau Dir mal das Produkt Le Tonkinois an unter:

http://www.letonkinois.com

Es eignet sich für die meisten Hölzer (auch Bambus) im Innen- und Außenbereich, und der Anstrich dürfte über mehrere Jahre anhalten.
Der Lack ist noch dazu relativ einfach zu verarbeiten und ergiebig.
Sicherheitsdatenblätter und Verarbeitungshinweise findest Du im Download-Bereich oder unter:

http://www.letonkinois.de//shoptemplates/letonkinois/downloads/datenblattletonkinois.pdf

http://www.letonkinois.de//shoptemplates/letonkinois/downloads/verarbeitungshinweise.pdf

Das Produkt basiert Leinöl/Chinaöl und ist frei von Chemie.
Ich kenne zufällig einen Lackierer/Maler der mit diesem Produkt schon gearbeitet hat, und es außer für Bambusholz auch schon für andere Anstriche benutzt hat.
Er ist begeistert davon und verwendet für spezielle Zwecke nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Danke, das Zeig wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Bei Klarlack habe ich auch irgendwie bedenken das er irgendwann anfängt abzublättern und es dann fürchterlich aussieht.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Hallo, 
das empfohlene Mittel kenne ich nicht, 
Lasuren etc. bieten sich bei Bambus sicher nicht an, weil die Oberfläche so dicht ist, das zu wenig Material aufgenommen wird, da bleibt eigentlich nur eine Beschichtung mit Lacken oder Wachsen.
Bambus im Aussenbereich wird früher oder später grau bis schwarz, lässt sich teilweise mit Spüliwasser wieder reinigen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das Zeig wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Bei Klarlack habe ich auch irgendwie bedenken das er irgendwann anfängt abzublättern und es dann fürchterlich aussieht.


Das "Zeug" ist ja kein normaler Klarlack sondern ein sogenanntes Lacköl.
Lass Dich aber nicht von dem Zusatz "Öl" irritieren, denn das Ergebnis sieht später aus wie lackiert, mit dem Unterschied das die Beschichtung relativ strapazierfähig und abriebfest ist. 
Z.B. hat sich dieses Produkt schon seit langer Zeit im maritimen Bereich bewährt, und dort werden Hölzer ganz anders beansprucht.
Ich glaube auch nicht das es zu Abblätterungen kommen wird, kann mich aber gerne diesbezüglich nochmal schlau machen falls Du es wünschen solltest.
Unter oben genannten Link kannst Du dich auch gerne selbst mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung setzen um offene Fragen zu klären.
Ich kann Dir aber sagen das ein Bekannter von mir z.B. mit dem oben genannten Produkt Bambusholz in einem Badezimmer gestrichen hat, auch an Stellen die ständig nass oder feucht werden.

Was wären denn die Alternativen?
Ich kenne nur folgende Möglichkeiten -

1. Imprägnierung für Hölzer, die aber meistens nur zum Schutz vor Fäulnis, Pilzbefall etc. dienen, aber in der Regel keinen UV-Schutz bieten.

2. Lasuren auch mit UV-Schutz und in diversen Farbtönen erhältlich.

3. Lacke wie z.B. farblose oder auch farbige mit und ohne UV-Schutz in 1- und 2-Komponenten Ausführungen.
2-K Lack ist in der Regel zwar der härtere, dafür hat dieser aber auch Nachteile, denn er lässt sich nicht über 1-K Farben streichen bzw. verträgt sich nicht darauf und die Gefahr ist das es zu Unverträglichkeiten kommen kann wie z.B. Abblätterungen etc.
Außerdem ist eine Zweikomponenten Lack nicht ganz so flexibel im ausgehärteten Zustand.

Ein Produkt fällt mir noch ein, welches auch im ausgehärteten Zustand sehr flexibel bleibt, ähnlich wie Gummifarbe, aber ich weiß nicht ob es sich auch für Bambus eignet:  

http://coelan.de/de/produkte/bootsbeschichtung/index.html

http://coelan.de/de/produkte/bootsbeschichtung/beispiele.html

http://coelan.de/media/pdf/gaeste/boot/pp_bootsbeschichtung.pdf

Fazit:

Ich persönlich würde es daher mit einer Lasur oder einem Lacköl wie dem oben genannten versuchen welches sich für Bambus-Holz eignet.
Oder eben unbehandelt lassen, denn ich denke das Bambus dürfte nicht so schnell verwittern.

Mehr Infos zu Bambus als Baustoff:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambus#Baustoff

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambus#Gartenbau


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Hallo Thomas,



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit wie man Bambusrohre gegen Verwitterung versiegeln oder behandeln kann.



wenn Du mal hier nachschaust, und dann noch über die dort befindliche Suchfunktion "Lack" eingibst, wirst Du einige Tips finden.  Der Chef empfiehlt dort immer Bootslack matt.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du mal hier nachschaust, und dann noch über die dort befindliche Suchfunktion "Lack" eingibst, wirst Du einige Tips finden.  Der Chef empfiehlt dort immer Bootslack matt.


Dann sollte man darauf achten einen matten Bootslack zu verwenden der auch über einen UV-Filter verfügt.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand besitzen die wenigsten matten Lacke diesen Schutz diese normal oder in den meisten Fällen im Innenbereich verwendet werden.


----------



## ThomasK. (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Danke für die Antworten! Na ich versuche mal das Le Dingens Mittelchen! Hört sich ja ganz gut an was man so liest darüber.

Besten Dank nochmal


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Habe da noch was bei OSMO gefunden:

http://www.osmo.de/de/hilfeundtipps/downloads/pdfs_colorproduktinfos/bambus-schutzoel.pdf



> Hinweis: Auf Bambus-Rundstäben empfehlen wir die Verwendung von Osmo Holz-Schutzlasur 701 Farblos.


Infos zu diesem Produkt hier:

http://www.osmo.de/de/hilfeundtipps/downloads/pdfs_colorproduktinfos/2008_holzschutzlasur.pdf

Aber ich denke das Le Tonkinois ist schon eine gute Wahl.
Habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht, und es soll angeblich damit nicht zu Abblätterungen kommen.


----------



## matzeed7 (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*

Hier mal mein Vorschlag, Gibt es im Bauhaus Baumarkt
Leinölfirnis



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leinölfirnis

http://www.elbmarsch-oelmuehle.de/Lein/Page10091/Holzschutz/holzschutz.html


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bambus versiegeln/behandeln?*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Vorschlag, Gibt es im Bauhaus Baumarkt
> Leinölfirnis


Dann wären wir ja wieder bei Le Tonkinois, denn schau mal auf welcher Basis das ist.


----------

